# Dutsh App translating : mailpictures

## razer

Hi all,

I'm working on a small gtk-perl application, for sending files as email attachement directly from nautilus

You can take a look here : http://sourceforge.net/projects/mailpictures

I need some guys for dutsh translating.

You can work directly on the perl module by downloading this file, and send me back once translated : razerraz-AT-free.fr

It also can be a corporative work here translating the following.

Thanks a lot for your help

```
package Locale_nl;

############################## MailPictures v0.93 - Locale_nl.pm ################################

#                                                                        #

#                     Guillaume Tissier (razerraz-AT-free.fr)                      #

#                                                                        #

#################################################################################################

use constant TRUE => 1 ;

use constant FALSE => 0 ;

## ------------------------------------- Dutsh -------------------------------------------- ##

%guitext = (

         "winapp"      =>   "Email My Pictures",

         "resizebtnlbl"   =>   "Resize images",

         "hqresbtn"      =>   "High Quality : 1024 pixels width",

         "mqresbtn"      =>   "Medium Quality : 800 pixels width",

         "lqresbtn"      =>   "Low Quality : 640 pixels width",

         "ctresbtn"      =>    "Use custom width",

         "mailframe"      =>   "<b>Send to :</b>",

         "folderframe"   =>   "Folder",

         "optframe"      =>   "<b>General settings</b>",

         "jpgbtnlbl"      =>   "Change JPEG compression",

         "zipbtnlbl"      =>   "Create Zip archive with the pictures",

         "zipnamelbl"   =>   "Name of the archive :",

         "svgbtnlbl"      =>   "Save actual settings",

         "getsizebtn"   =>   "Estimate the size of attachment",

         "hidediaglbl"   =>  "Always use the actual settings for pictures",

         "zipdiaglbl"   =>   "Create zip archive for several data files",

         "filesnbrlbl"   =>   "Minimal number of data files for zip :",

         "sizelbl"      =>   "",

         "progress_win"   =>   "MailPictures Processing",

         "progress_label"=>   "Processing, please wait");

%launchdialog = (

         "launchdialog"   =>   "Email My Pictures",

         "launchlbl"      =>   "There are at least one picture in your selection.\n"

                        ."Do you want to open the main window for reducing size ?\n",

         "conflbl"      =>   "The actual settings are :",

         "resolbl"      =>   "Pictures width :",

         "resosetlbl"   =>   "Unchanged",

         "jpglbl"      =>   "Jpeg compression :",

         "jpgsetlbl"      =>   "Unchanged",

         "ziplbl"      =>   "Create zip archive :",

         "hidebtn"      =>   "Always use the actual settings",

         "launchbtn1"   =>   "Open main window",

         "launchbtn2"   =>   "Use actual settings");

%zipdialog = (

         "zipdialog"      =>   "Send files by email",

         "zipmainlbl"   =>   "You have selected several data files to send.\n"

                        ."Generaly, creating an archive is a good choice in this case\n"

                        ."An archive is a simple file who can contain all the files you\n"

                        ."have selected.\n\n"

                        ."You can already set the archive name if you choose to create one.",

         "zipquestlbl"   =>   "Do you want to create an archive with the files ?",

         "ziphidebtn"   =>   "Don't show this message again, never create archive");

%gtkmsg = (   

         "resizemsg"      =>   "Resizing : ",

         "copymsg"      =>   "Copying files to : ",

         "zipcreate"      =>   "Creating archive : ",

         "mailerload"   =>   "Loading mail program...",

         "foldermove"   =>   "Moving Images to folder");

%errmsg = (

         "imlib"      =>   "Problem with Imlib Perl library, check your settings !",

         "uri"      =>   "Problem with URI Perl library, check your settings !",

         "gtk"      =>   "Gtk2 or Glade 2 perl library was not found on your system !",

         "emptysel"   =>   "You don't have selected any file to proceed !",

         "nomailer"   =>   "Mail client selected was not found, check your settings !",

         "warnsize"   =>   "Error : the total size of your selection takes more than 15 Mo.\n"

                  ."You can't send an email with this selection as attachment\n\n"

                  ."Please select less files and try again\n");      

sub guitext {

   return (%guitext);

   }

sub launchdialog {

   return (%launchdialog);

   }

sub zipdialog {

   return (%zipdialog);

   }

sub gtkmsg {

   return (%gtkmsg);

   }

sub errmsg {

   return (%errmsg);

   }

1;
```

----------

